
Climate change deniers’ new battle front attacked - headalgorithm
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/nov/09/doomism-new-tactic-fossil-fuel-lobby
======
insickness
In other words, anyone who takes an approach to climate change that I don't
like will be labeled a climate change denier. Heck, let's just declare 'war'
on them.

~~~
rosege
I didnt get that from the article. Actually I just saw someone on FB posting
this doomism so the article seemed quite timely. This person was previously a
denialist but is now writing things like: _do u have Air-conditioning in your
house? Do you use it? Do you drink out of plastic bottles? If the answer is
yes and you feed into this ... then fix help fix our planet and stop ...
IMMEDIATELY. Cause if you dont, then you 're simply talking out ur ass. I
remember listening to this 30+ years ago when all this started. The reality is
simple, stop living this modern disposable life. Has anyone changed? Hell no,
we've gotten worse! So if ppl stop talking about this crap and actually did
something about it, well it wouldn't be complete bullshit spouted by a bunch
of hypocrites._

------
hprotagonist
_“First of all, there is an attempt being made by them to deflect attention
away from finding policy solutions to global warming towards promoting
individual behaviour changes that affect people’s diets, travel choices and
other personal behaviour,”_

for those climate change denialists who are also american right wing
protestant christians, this is an incredibly easy rhetorical shift to make.

An obsessive focus on personal piety has long been an effective way to neuter
policy action at a societal level. If you think “sin” is about “me personally
swearing or having lustful thoughts”, it’s very very easy to forget that “sin”
is about, oh, enthusiastically depriving an entire class of people fundamental
human rights for several hundred years.

Guilt-tripping people into eating less meat while enthusiastically funding
coal mines is the same tune, so i wouldn’t be toooo surprised to see that idea
crop up a bunch. Oh joy.

